# 71 canyon copper



## 1FAST6 (Dec 27, 2010)

*Possibly trading for a 71 #'s matching CC GTO. How rare is this color? I have not seen to many but maybe I have just never paid attention. *


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

I recall seeing several in CC....pretty popular back then.


----------



## ALKYGTO (Mar 29, 2010)

Pretty much any 71 GTO is rare nowdays. CC is a beautiful color on these cars. Saddle interior?


----------



## FNG69 (Nov 15, 2009)

Always liked the color!!!!!!  I say go for it!!!!! My book as break down on transmission & power train but not paint...**** Luck,Les


----------



## Alaska71 (Dec 26, 2010)

I have a CC '71, black top. I've had a chance to speak to PHS and he told me Pontiac threw away a ton of records.....So, if someone had a mus*tang, you could get a Marti report on how many cars were made EXACTLY like yours. Not so with Pontiac. We just know that, for example, discounting Judges and Convertibles, about 6,421 coupes with a 400cid engine and automatic tansmission were sold/manufactured. Figure 14 different paint codes, that's about 250 or so of each color. PHS also said that CC was NOT a popular color back then. Ok. So...maybe 200?? who knows? Go with alkygto. It's a rare care. And fng69 has a very good point..Matching #'s? yes? NO? If it hasn't been bas*ar*ized, get it! Tear it up, cowboy....


----------

